# Der Java-Editor kompiliert nicht...



## tschup3 (19. Jan 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab nach der homepage http://lernen.bildung.hessen.de/informatik/javaeditor/index.htm den java editor installiert und ausgeführt. den jdk hab ich ebenfalls heruntergeladen. doch sobald ich comillieren will zeigt mir der editor diese fehlermeldung:

Compiliere D:\Meine Dateien   ........ .java mit Java-Compiler
Could not create the Java virtual machine.
Unrecognized option: -O

was hat das zu bedeuten? hab ich was falsch gemacht??


----------



## Zed (20. Jan 2009)

Also ich Tip mal drauf das er -O nicht kennt. 

Ich denke mal der komische Editor kompiiliert mit irgendwelchen dubiosen Parametern.

Schon mal versucht die Java Datei in der Console händisch zu compiliere?

Evtl. Mit Eclipse oder Netbeans


----------



## Ebenius (20. Jan 2009)

Was für ein JDK haste denn installiert? Der Sun-Compiler akzeptiert "-O"...


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jan 2009)

Zed hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke mal der komische Editor kompiiliert mit irgendwelchen dubiosen Parametern.


Nee, macht er nicht. Um kleine Klassen und Beispiele zu testen nehme ich auch den Java-Editor.

Bei mir siehts in der Einstellung so aus:





Jikes hab ich hier nicht installiert, deshalb ist der Eintrag rot markiert.


----------



## Zed (20. Jan 2009)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/tools/windows/javac.html

Da stehen alle Parameter drin. Unten in der Tabelle sind links zu java, javah etc. 

Javah hat als einzige den Parameter -O (Output)


----------



## Ebenius (20. Jan 2009)

Zed hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Javah hat als einzige den Parameter -O (Output)



Nö. javac unterstützt den noch, ohne zu motzen. Früher hat das die Optimierung eingeschaltet, heute ist's nur noch ein Dummy, AFAIK.


----------



## Guest (21. Jan 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was für ein JDK haste denn installiert? Der Sun-Compiler akzeptiert "-O"...



JavaTM Platform, Standard Edition Development Kit (JDKTM)


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jan 2009)

Das Problem wurde gelöst: http://forum.byte-welt.net/showthread.php?t=1755


----------

